# PORTO ALEGRE | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pontal

Floors: 22

Use: Mixed (offices/hotel/mall/park)

Status: T/O

Developer: Melnick

Web
















































































Updates:


















































_GHZ_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aura | Auxiliadora

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Porto 1820

Web






























Update:








_Eduhaus_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Camino planned neighborhood

The neighborhood will have 50 buildings, 2,350 apartments, with a built area of 815,000 m². It will also have a lake with 30.000 m². 
38% of the area will be allocated to parks and green spaces.
Residential buildings should be completed in 10 years, and commercial buildings in 15.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Beat | Cidade Baixa
















Update:























_OPSA_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aris | Três Figueiras


















------------------------------​Haus 175 | Higienópolis


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Golden Lake

18 towers, 500.000m² of built area































Golden Lake


A Multiplan é uma das maiores empresas de shoppings do país, com 19 unidades, mais de 5.800 lojas, que recebem cerca de 190 milhões de visitas ao ano.




www.multiplan.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Raddison Hotel Moinhos 1903 | Moinhos de Vento

Web























Update:








_Melnick_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

iO Menino de Deus | Menino de Deus

Completed






























_OSPA_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Athiva Office

Building in Novo Hamburgo, metropolitan region of Porto Alegre.

Floors: 35

Use: office

Status: U/C

Developer: Athiva Brasil

Web

It will probably become the tallest in the Metropolitan Region of Porto Alegre. Currently the tallest is 113m and is also located in Novo Hamburgo.
















Update:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdYef2yvFWh/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Verte Soledade | Petrópolis

Web























Site:








_Engenarq_


_-------------------------------------_​Lumi | Petrópolis

















Update:








_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casavista | Mont'Serrat

Web









Update:








_Engenarq_

------------------------------​Voz | Petrópolis

Web
















Update:









_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casa Guaporé | Petrópolis
























Site:








_Engenarq_


------------------------------​
Go Rio Branco | Rio Branco
































Update:








_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

La Vista | Petrópolis

Web









Update:








_Engenarq_

_------------------------------_​Unknow Construction in Carlos Gomes Av.










_Engenarq_


It's a big site:
















30°01'41.6"S 51°10'56.2"W · Bela Vista, Rio Grande do Sul, Porto Alegre - RS, 90450-190, Brazil


Bela Vista, Rio Grande do Sul, Porto Alegre - RS, 90450-190, Brazil




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gente Tower

Floors: 18

Use: mixed

Status: U/C

Developer: Gente

Web





































Update:








_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Magno Residencial Sênior | Três Figueiras

Web























Updates:






















_ABF Developments_


_------------------------------_​Duos | Três Figueiras

Web










Update:








_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Carlos Gomes Square

Floors : 16 | 15 | 13

Use : Mixed (mall + 2 corporative towers + 1 residencial tower)

Status: U/C

Developer: Melnick

Web



















































Update:








_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Proposal for depollution and construction of a park in the Arroio Dilúvio
































Porto Alegre quer transformação ambiental e urbanística com despoluição do Arroio Dilúvio


Início dos estudos para região da avenida Ipiranga foi anunciado pelo prefeito Sebastião Melo nessa terça-feira na Dinamarca




www.correiodopovo.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Magnos Moinho | Moinho de Ventos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ondular | Moinho de Ventos

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Cidade Nilo | Petrópolis

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pontal

Floors: 22

Use: offices/hotel/mall/park

Status: T/O

Developer: Melnick

Web























Update:


















































_Engenarq_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gente Tower

Floors: 18

Use: mixed

Status: U/C

Developer: Gente

Web























Update:








_Engenarq_


----------

